

D is now opensource  - signa11
http://www.digitalmars.com/d/1.0/changelog.html

======
signa11
here is the post from D.announce by Walter Bright:

dsimcha wrote: > Purely out of curiosity, with regard to the DMD source, what
changed that all of the sudden caused you to release the full source?

I've been intending to for a while, it took a while for me to clean it up,
check all the licenses, and get it into a presentable form.

Essentially, it's pretty obvious that the world has changed, and closed source
is no longer acceptable for a mainstream product that people will be relying
on. Open source is the future, and it's past time for dmd to join the party!

------
albertcardona
Unfortunately, about 2 years too late.

